

Apple Sold More iOS Devices in 2011 Than It Sold Macs in Almost 30 Years  - equilibrium
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1325127

======
lysol
Big numbers are always astounding, but this isn't really about Macs or Apple
so much as it's about price points. Lower price, more sales. No need to
fetishize the numbers.

~~~
mladenkovacevic
But what I really want to know is how many Volkswagen Beatles is this stacked
on top of each other.. I think that's a metric we can all get behind :P

------
ypcx
I hear this difference is even more staggering with Google and Android.

------
vparikh
This just goes to who that we are now in the fabled post-pc world that
everyone has been talking about for the last 10 years or so. I disagree that
the iPhone is at a lower price point -- if you factor in the cost of a data
plan on a 2 year contract you can easily purchase a macbook pro and an iPad
for the same amount.

~~~
mikeash
A great many iOS devices do not require a data plan. Most of those can't even
use a data plan.

~~~
sjmulder
Does any iOS device require one at all? The iPhone works fine without data and
I’ve been without a data plan on a few occasions.

~~~
rdouble
Only if you want the subsidized price... or data.

------
asto
Phones outsell computers. So? Appending "apple" makes this interesting?

